# negative exchange



## motcon

general concept: 35mm b&w negatives are sent to other b&w shooters who have access to a darkroom. the negatives are printed by interpretation, then all are posted.

the flow: as many that would like to be involved shall be. an order of negative rotation will be established. the negatives are sent and a print produced in 10 days. nothing is done with prints at this point. the negatives are sent along in rotation. again, print in 10 days. each owner should get his/her neg back around the same time. a thread is then created by the owner of the neg and each interpretation print then posted for all to see. 

fun !!!!!!!!!! 

this will be a great way to see what kind of creative interpretations exist here  as well as great exposure to different types of paper, developers, etc.

sooooooooo to get involved, just respond here (and get to the irc channel!).

happy with chemicals and be safe shooting. or something like that.


----------



## motcon

*note. i think in the overall scheme, 10 days for each print is too long as it could take 4 to 5 months to get one rotation done at that rate. we'll adjust accordingly.


----------



## motcon

motcon said:
			
		

> *note. i think in the overall scheme, 10 days for each print is too long as it could take 4 to 5 months to get one rotation done at that rate. we'll adjust accordingly.



ok, so my thinking cap fell into the toilet tonight. we just have groups of three . solved.

post, damn it!


----------



## oriecat

yessir.  I like it.  I'm in.  Just give me a month or two to get my darkroom established then I'll gladly print one of your dingy negs.


----------



## Tyjax

yeah, wait a month till I get my dark room finished and I will join. Darn, thing has run into more money than I figured. Wife took away my credit card.


----------



## oriecat

Oh no, Ty.   :shock:   What happnd to all that stuff your friend had?


----------



## voodoocat

I'm interested.  I still need a bit of stuff and will be a little while like everyone else.


----------



## ksmattfish

Sounds fun.  I can start whenever.  The only thing I need to know is how do i get to the IRC channel?


----------



## ksmattfish

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Sounds fun.  I can start whenever.



Actually, I just realized I have the opposite problem that most of you have.  My darkroom is running, but I don't have a scanner.  I'll figure something out.


----------



## oriecat

I have that problem too, Matt.  But it's quick and easy to run to Kinko's for now...


----------



## motcon

the alternative is to send the print to someone w/a scanner. shouldn't cost more than 70 cents or so to send it. i know i'll be glad to scan.

ksm: irc channel. see the irc thread in off topic area. you will need this program:

www.mirc.com


----------



## carlita

i wanna play.      

and apparently i rock.      i can start whenever.


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> i wanna play.
> 
> and apparently i rock.      i can start whenever.



*smooch*

wooohooo!


----------



## motcon

ok then.

ksmatt: ready now. if you send the prints, i'll be happy to scan.
carlita: ready now. 
orie:  says a month, but....sessy! hurry!
tyjax:  wife has credit card. not good. get it back; do something nice. hurry!
voodoo:  not sure what you need to do yet. hurry!
me:  hell, i'm ready.

soooooooooo...what say we have a round of 3 ppl this time? 

me
carli
ksm

start thinking about which neg you want to send around. i'll put up a page on my domain with everything (ppl involved, addresses, etc.). 

fun stuff


----------



## ksmattfish

Alright, I think I figured out the IRC.

I'll look for you guys on there for more info.


----------



## motcon

a poopy start. look for a polished site soon:

http://motionless-continuum.com/negx/index1.html


----------



## oriecat

It's loverly!

Now if you make a page with addresses n such, I think that url should be PM'd to people, so it's private, knowwhatimean?


----------



## carlita

i was thinking the same thing, orie.  no need to go plastering people's addresses up for the world to see.    

i like it, will.   :thumbsup: 

man, now i'm all nervous about what to send.  hmmmmmmm... i need to go dig through my shhtuff.   :scratch:


----------



## havoc

send some lovely road kill LOL


----------



## motcon

i'll set up a username and password area for us.

i'll need each of you to pm me your physical mailing address.


----------



## voodoocat

Well i just got a decent bonus at work... so it's time to get everything together.  What I still need is:  Some tubs, a timer, slab of wood to put on top of the tub to hold the enlarger, tongs, a squeegee and containers for the chemicals.

Oh, and I got a 35mm negative carrier for $25 on ebay! score.


----------



## motcon

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Well i just got a decent bonus at work... so it's time to get everything together.  What I still need is:  Some tubs, a timer, slab of wood to put on top of the tub to hold the enlarger, tongs, a squeegee and containers for the chemicals.



awesome. u can get what u need for very little money. i've been on ebay for about 3 hours today; good stuff cheap.

(this bastard better not outbid me on MY rodagon lens)


----------



## motcon

updated url:

http://motionless-continuum.com/negx/

address page is done and behind password. tnx members hit me up in irc for pw.


----------



## motcon

ok, i also set up an ftp for tnx folks. you can hit me up for that info, too. 

woohoo!


----------



## carlita

motcon said:
			
		

> ok, i also set up an ftp for tnx folks. you can hit me up for that info, too.



eh?   :scratch:


----------



## Tyjax

Motcon,

All I can say is that is a KICK ASS web design for being knocked up in no time. Heck its a good web site for a site that took months of design schemes. Geez... some peoples skill levels. Its just not right.


----------



## motcon

Tyjax said:
			
		

> Motcon,
> 
> All I can say is that is a KICK ASS web design for being knocked up in no time. Heck its a good web site for a site that took months of design schemes. Geez... some peoples skill levels. Its just not right.



dude, it sucked, but thanks 

did some more work this morning. 

http://motionless-continuum.com/negx/

font sizes, alignment, and crap need to be worked.

ok, i'm doin' my part. how about the rest of you shake it up?

i have addresses for:
orie
carli
me

this is going to be fun. come on!!


----------



## Tyjax

Do you want my address before my bloody dark room is reaedy?


----------



## ksmattfish

Today I am going into the darkroom and deciding on a neg, and printing up my version.  I'm going to do it, today.  Right after another cup of coffee.  And after I read a few more posts.  I am going to get it done today!  Or maybe tomorrow at the latest....


----------



## motcon

Tyjax; i don't care when. some things to ponder, though:

- i am clearly working on the site now which means i have the programs open and access them frequently.
- i won't chase after you later for the address, only now during the site development time.
- i think it would've taken less time for you to pm me the address than it took for you to ask the question.




ksm: me too; today or tomorrow. today is a darkroom dream day: it's 49 degrees and raining.


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i also set up an ftp for tnx folks. you can hit me up for that info, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh?   :scratch:
Click to expand...


somehow i'm not surprised... 

hit me up in irc; i'll explain.


----------



## motcon

ok, so who will be ready to send a neg by next friday, oct.10? so far we have:

- ksm
- carli
- me

prelim schedule:  

- 1st send: oct. 10
- 2nd send: oct. 20
- 3rd send: oct. 30


----------



## carlita

motcon said:
			
		

> somehow i'm not surprised...



 :sad anim:


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehow i'm not surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad anim:
Click to expand...


*smooch* get yer sessy butt into irc!


----------



## havoc

Will, the IRC stalker LOL


----------



## motcon

let's try this again..



			
				motcon said:
			
		

> ok, so who will be ready to send a neg by next friday, oct.10? so far we have:
> 
> - ksm
> - carli
> - me
> 
> prelim schedule:
> 
> - 1st send: oct. 10
> - 2nd send: oct. 20
> - 3rd send: oct. 30


----------



## carlita

i should be ready... i'm gonna dig through my negatives tonight.  and that schedule looks alright to me, will.  i can't remember exactly what the dates for my new orleans trip are, but since there's a good ten days between the schedule dates it shouldn't really matter when i'm gone anyway i would think.  i'll let you know if i find out otherwise before friday.


----------



## ksmattfish

I'm ready.


----------



## carlita

just out of curiosity, what are you guys sending yours in?  regular envelope?  perhaps something a little more study so as not to bend?  any suggestions?


----------



## ksmattfish

I put the strip of negs in a print file, marked which one, name, address, etc...  Found a thin piece of cardboard, folded it, tucked the folded print file in, and stuck it in a business envelope.  It's on the way to Will right now.


----------



## manda

Im not gonna play yet but I may eventually.
Perhaps you could have an american one going around and an international one at the same time, that way you're not waiting on the overseas ones to arrive.

Anyway my question is..what sort of shots are you sending? Portraits? landscapes? is there a set criteria for that?


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> Anyway my question is..what sort of shots are you sending? Portraits? landscapes? is there a set criteria for that?



anything. you don't know what you get until u get it.


----------



## motcon

carlita, ksm; my neg will be in the mail first thing in the morn.

let the chemical vapor inhalation begin!


----------



## christopher

count me in.


----------



## motcon

awesome, christopher. read this thread and email to me the info that i need. also, let me know if you can be ready to send a neg and print negs by oct 10.

welcome!


----------



## oriecat

motcon said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my question is..what sort of shots are you sending? Portraits? landscapes? is there a set criteria for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything. you don't know what you get until u get it.
Click to expand...


With the exception of the planned self-portrait round somewhere down the line... then we'll know.


----------



## manda

wooohooo

look out, whomever get's Wilimena's!

*legs it*


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> wooohooo
> 
> look out, whomever get's Wilimena's!



mandah, my dearest luvah from undah, i'll send you a complete print if you feel left out.


----------



## manda

well with a name like Neg X what do u expect people to think? 

should i be watchful of my package? 
*raises eyebrow


----------



## motcon

manda said:
			
		

> should i be watchful of my package?
> *raises eyebrow



sure. 16x20 ok? i'd like an entire wall, but i'll settle.


----------



## oriecat

manda said:
			
		

> well with a name like Neg X what do u expect people to think?



I don't get it!!


----------



## motcon

oriecat said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well with a name like Neg X what do u expect people to think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it!!
Click to expand...


think

neg *xxx*


----------



## terri

damn..... ya'll have been having way-y-y-y-y too much fun in here.... I wanna play....but I can't.   No darkroom (sniff).    

But what I think you guys need is a cheering section.   So I volunteer myself for that.      

GO Neg X Team!  GO!     :cheer:  

Here's to correct zip plus 4 codes and printing addresses legibly!    :cheer:     

Can't wait to see all this stuff posted.   Have a blast!!!


----------



## ksmattfish

motcon said:
			
		

> let the chemical vapor inhalation begin!



huff huff huff huff....

huh....

what....

how long have I been standing here in the dark?....

huff huff huff huff....


----------



## manda

hah

id prefer the ceiling spread myself Will
did i ever tell you that Will is actually one of my favourite names?

Mindy, Mindy, Mindy... so sweet and innocent and they don't believe me  :lmao:


----------



## ksmattfish

Carli:  I got your neg today.


----------



## carlita

hooray!   :cheer: 

pretty crappy, huh?


----------



## oriecat

Carli!  We'll have none of that! :x


----------



## motcon

when u get mine, please don't defile the neg mailer that i made from matt board and use it for the next send.


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> hooray!   :cheer:
> 
> pretty crappy, huh?



yeah, wtf?


carli; click the edit button to your post. delete text. copy and paste:


hooray!   :cheer: 

pretty bitchin', huh?


----------



## carlita

i'll do no such thing mr. will, sir.  the neg i sent was one of my very earliest shots in my entire photographic life and honestly, it's NOT that great.  but, that's partly why i sent it.  i want to see what you guys can make of it.   

plus, i think it was a little bit dirty, so... you know.


----------



## motcon

need a what's what update. i have Matt's printed. can send neg tomorrow.


----------



## carlita

i've got your neg, but can't print it till tomorrow at the earliest.  and that depends on whether i can find time to get to the darkroom before my classes.  :?


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> i've got your neg, but can't print it till tomorrow at the earliest.  and that depends on whether i can find time to get to the darkroom before my classes.  :?



k. just post here when u are ready to send neg.


----------



## ksmattfish

I am ready to send Carli's neg to the next person.  Am I sending it to Will or Christopher?


----------



## motcon

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I am ready to send Carli's neg to the next person.  Am I sending it to Will or Christopher?



me. Christopher said he won't be ready.


----------



## carlita

i'm done now.


----------



## motcon

ok! let's send. i'll send today. with my secretary, you should see it by new year's.


----------



## Tyjax

I am not going to be ready for this for a few weeks. ( Arrrg. Damn car.)


----------



## motcon

Tyjax said:
			
		

> I am not going to be ready for this for a few weeks. ( Arrrg. Damn car.)



dude, what kind of darkroom do you have that you need a car in it? strange bird, you are.


----------



## ksmattfish

Tyjax is afraid of contamination, so he made it a very long way from the wet side to the dry side.  Snicker.


----------



## motcon

Carli; if you aren't going to send before saturday (which is just fine), let me know. i will have a new address mid-week.


----------



## carlita

wait... i'm confused.  what difference does it make for me if your address is changing?  am i not sending the one i've got to matt?  :?

either way, i was going to mail it out tomorrow, but if it's more convenient for me to wait for some reason, i can do that as well.  whatever works best for you guys.


----------



## motcon

o krist, you're right. 

Matt - see my above post 


my bad.


----------



## carlita

will, will, will...  :roll:


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> will, will, will...  :roll:



Will...Will...WILLL!!!!

how different a meaning, eh?


----------



## carlita

motcon said:
			
		

> carlita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will, will, will...  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will...Will...WILLL!!!!
> 
> how different a meaning, eh?
Click to expand...


bwahahahaha!  

don't tease me like that.   reminds me how deprived i am.  :cry:


----------



## motcon

carlita said:
			
		

> bwahahahaha!
> 
> don't tease me like that.   reminds me how deprived i am.  :cry:



call it a slump. call mine a gulch.


----------



## carlita

motcon said:
			
		

> call it a slump. call mine a gulch.



hmmmm, let's see... what could be done about this?  think, carli... THINK. :scratch:


----------



## motcon

round one is about over. fun so far! 

i've been in the process of moving and have opted to sleep on the floor in order that i can get my studio and darkroom set up before everything else, so i'm a weeee bit behind here. behind meaning: exactly who is in for round 2? i imagine it should start around the 8th or so. certainly no sooner than that, though.

Carli
Matt
me

er...

voodoo ?
orie (i won't take no, orie   )  ?
christopher ?


----------



## oriecat

Then why ya even bother askin', silly?!


----------



## oriecat

So what's the status on round 1?  I want to see!!


----------



## motcon

first round prints are done.

i've sent Matt's neg to Carli.
Carli sent mine to Matt.
Matt.....dunno if he sent Carli's to me.


----------



## ksmattfish

I am ready to send.  Been trying to catch you on the IRC.  Do you have a new address?


----------



## motcon

yah. i'll be on irc later tonight; have to head to the new apartment for a bit. should be on around 11 or so eastern, if not a bit before.


----------



## Tyjax

Well, now that my chemicals are here. Will is gone.  :cry: So what is the status and future of the Negative exchange?


----------



## oriecat

I say we carry on.  Who's in still?  Send me the info and I will remake a page for addresses.  Won't be cool and fancy like Will's but it will work.


----------



## voodoocat

I'm in.  Just made the topic sticky.


----------



## oriecat

Great idea.  Thanks, voodoo.


----------



## ksmattfish

I think I'm going to take a break from the neg-x this next round.  I need to work on putting a show together and figure out how I'm going to get my stuff scanned so I can start posting.  I feel funny commenting on other folk's stuff when mine isn't up to be commented on.  

I'm also just not shooting with 35mm anymore.  When I was looking through my negs for the first round I realized that I haven't really used 35mm for anything but some family snapshots in the last couple of years.  I dig my older stuff, but of course, it's the newer work that excites me.  So count me in for sure if someone wants to do a medium format neg-x.


----------



## oriecat

I'm totally up for doing MF.  Well once the darkroom is complete and I add an MF lens, of course.  I think ty and voodoo also are MF able, correct?  We'll get this all figured out... eventually...


----------



## voodoocat

This works out quite nice.  I love this plan.  Been thinking of how nice it would be for a MF exchange.  Let's get started.


----------



## Tyjax

I am shooting 120 and 620 now. So I am good to go. Not horribly experienced with it yet. (or maybe exactly horribly experienced.) but ready to rumble. Let me know where to post my addy.


----------



## carlita

i don't do medium... but i'm out either way cause... i just am.  :?  proceed!


----------



## Prophet

I wanna play. I will get in the IRC channel tonight if I can.

-Jeremy-


----------



## voodoocat

Alright no more fooling around.  Let's get this thing rolling again.

If you are interested, please 

 me your mailing address.  I'd like to get this started right after thanksgiving.


----------



## Geronimo

you little film junkies  still need a site design done?  And where are the prints I thought you guys were going to upload?


----------



## oriecat

I'm still not ready yet.   But I am getting soo close!


----------



## oriecat

So I have been ebayin for a digital enlarger timer.  I keep losing or I will just be watching the auctions then I forget to watch when they end, so I've looked at a ton of timers over the past few weeks.  I go to ebay just now and see what else is out there... I find a gralab 500 with a buy it now for 39.99.  :shock:  I'm only the second person to see the auction, it started like 10 minutes earlier.  I go ****!  I am so buying this!  That is an awesome price for a digital timer, most of these things are going to the 60s.  I click Buy It Now.  Error page, cannot process this request as a bid has now been placed.  WTF?!?! Who the hell is this idiot who thinks this timer won't go past 39.99!!!!! and placed a bid instead of buying it and ****ed up my chance to buy it by placing a stupid bid like 10 seconds before me! I am pissed.  :x  :x  :x  Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to ebay.


----------



## oriecat

And in my sad ebay, darkroom setback stories... last week a package arrived, that was supposed to have a big gralab clock timer, a tank, a measuring cylinder, a bulk loader, and a bunch of other stuff, that I got all for $35, and the freakin package was opened somewhere and all of the stuff from the bottom of the box was gone.  Yeah I get the empty bottles and the funnels, but I really wanted the freakin' timer and the bulk loader!  :x   So now we gotta deal with UPS for a claim on it, but I don't know how much I will be able to get from them, I only paid $35 for the lot, but the stuff is definitely worth more than that.


----------



## voodoocat

UPS automatically has insurance for up to $100 without buying it.  Depends on the value the shipper put on it.  

About the website... I was actually going to make things easier and utilize the message board   I don't really think it's necessary to put together a page...


----------



## ksmattfish

I think I'm going to hold off on the neg-x for a while.  I really hope the rest of you keep doing it.  I have some ideas about how we might be able to shake it up once it gets going.

One thing that constantly gnaws at me while I'm on this forum is that I can't just go someplace and see actual prints of peoples' work.  Digital files are amazing, and they are making sites like this possible, but I want to see your  *prints!!!*

I've seen "travelling portfolios" on other photography forum type sites.  Anyone up for that?  Check out the travelling portfolio thread.


----------



## motcon

back for a visit. just finished an rfp to the government for funding of the organization. 

i prinited Matt's neg a LONG while back. there's not much use in seeing my interpretation without a comparison to the other's, but here it is anyway:








i love you all. i will stop in as often as possible.


----------

